# Game-Maker



## Herror (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo leute...
da binn ich mal wieder  

und diesmal mit anderen fragen....
ich wollte nur so fragen, ob es möglich ist ein online rollenspiel mit einem strategieteil zu entwickeln?

Die spielidee:

-----------------------------------------------------------
es sollte ein rollenspiel sein, jeder spielt einen charackter...

das spiel findet auf einer riesiegen insel statt, und sollte nicht statisch sein, d.h. wenn z.B. ein flugzeug abstürzt, dann soll ein krater bleiben und zwar für den rest des tages...

es gibt aber ca 6 verschiedene rassen

jede rasse soll einen König haben, und der regiert und baut die stadt aus...
nebenbei gründet er neue städte und lässt sie von einer gilde regieren und ausbauen...

zwei städte unterschiedlicher rassen sollten jetzt entweder gegeneinander krieg führen (oder sich verbünden) die Stadtmauern sollten dann von belagerungswaffen zerstört werden können und eingenommen, bzw. geplündert werden können... und das sollte dann immmer so weitergehen, und ohne irgendwie zwischendurch alles wieder leergefegt werden...

-----------------------------------------------------

so, meine frage:  ist das überhaupt machbar? also dass mit den städten?

wenn ja, wie bekomme ich das knowhow um ein MMORPG wie das oben beschriebene zu programmieren? gibt es spezielle bücher zum programmieren von Netzwerk/Onleinspielen?

wenn ja, währe es cool wenn ihr mir eins nennen könntet.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. Mai 2004)

Ja, es ist eigentlich alles möglich. (Deine Idee sollte mit dem entsprechenden Knowhow kein Problem sein.)

Wie gut kannst du denn schon programmieren?


----------



## Dudadida (25. Mai 2004)

Hm, hast mir meine Idee geklaut was? Im Ernst über was ähnliches habe ich auch mal nachgedacht und ich habe auch angefangen mit OpenGL ne 3D Engine zu schreiben und es ist auch ganz gut geworden bisher, gibt nur einen Haken. Der Umfang! Man macht das ne Weile und steckt viel Arbeit rein, kommt auch gut voran, man sieht aber trotzdem kein Ende. Prinzipiell ist es aber machbar, wenn du das ganze gut strukturierst und um Gottes Willen nicht alleine versuchst. Struktur am besten in KI, Physik, Spielregeln und Engine und dann arbeitet wenigstens einer an portablen Klassen für die einzelnen Elemente. Dann alles zusammen wurschteln und irgendwie ein Spiel draus basteln.


----------



## Herror (25. Mai 2004)

oh mann...

das ist leider schier unmöglich... ich bin zwar erst 16 geworden (letzten mittwoch  )
aber in unserem dorf gibt es nur einen einzigen der programmieren kann... und der macht keine spiele -.-

wenn dann könnte man das im internet über eine community machen...

ich werde demnächst auch eine seite machen....

aber... was für einen namen hattest du dafür?
meiner ist zur zeit: World renewal - create a new world
aber das nur weil ich unbedingt einen namen brauchte  
um das projeckt übersichtlich zu halten oder so....
aber mehr als das koncept und den vorläufigen namen hab ich noch nicht ^^

nun...
aber es gibt auch ei mann programmierer... und ein onlineRollenspiel ist bestimmt einfacher zu machen als offlinerollenspiele, da es keine gegner gibt, dei "intelligent" sind...

oh, bevor ich es vergesse... kann man bei diesem spiel nicht erst das spiel fertigstellen und es anschließend internetfähig machen, oder muss mann das von anfang an als MMORPG Programmieren?
denn im moment habe ich erst das grundwissen und 4 Bücher

1. Jetzt lerne ich DirectX 9 und Visual C++ von Markt&Technik
2. 3D Spieleprogrammierung mit DirectX in C/C++ von Stefan Zerbst
3. 3D Spieleprogrammierung mit DirectX in C/C++ Band 2 von Stefan Zerbst
4. Spieleprogrammierung mit DirectX - Kompendium von Stefan Zerbst


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. Mai 2004)

Deine Bücher gehen ja schonmal in eine gute Richtung. Hast du die Bücher denn erst oder hast du sie schon durchgearbeitet?


----------



## Herror (25. Mai 2004)

ich hatte wie gesagt letzten mittwoch geburtrstag, und habe mir am 18.05 das 1. buch bestellt.... und sollte bald ankommen, die anderen 3 habe ich mir heute bestellt... doch bis jetzt habe ich erst grundkenntnisse von c++ und sehr wenig erfahrung im modeln....

und da ich schon dabei binn... wie soll ich die map machen? und die charaktäre?
soll ich die characktäre in einzelteile zerlegen, damit er seine sachen immer wechseln kann, oder wie?


----------



## Dudadida (26. Mai 2004)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist OpenGL für einen "nicht-Mainstream-Programmierer" die bessere Lösung. Ist einfacher , kompakter, flexibler (viel viel flexibler) und überhaupt viel cooler und portabler. Gibt darüber hinaus für OpenGL viele gute Seiten im Netz (http://nehe.gamedev.net z.B.). DirectX bietet sich für Eingabe und Sound an.

Und mach dir um Gottes Willen noch keine Gedanken über Charaktere! Stell erstmal ein Dreieck auf dem Bildschirm dar. Da gibt's keine Funktionen um die Wäsche zu wechseln! Du musst dir für jeden Sch***ß Algorithmen aus den Fingern saugen. Du kannst eigentlich nur Dreiecke darstellen und texturieren, das Management etc. ist dir überlassen. Wie gesagt, hab mit 3D mal angefangen und 3 Anläufe (mit jeweils ein Jahr Abstand) gebraucht, bis was auch objektiv einigermaßen gutes (schnelles) Engine-ähnliches rauskam.


----------



## Herror (26. Mai 2004)

sorry, aber du kannst mich leider nicht für OpenGL begeistern... und zwar: :-( 

1. Ich hatte (selbst bei conterstrike) nur probleme mit OpenGL  
2. Währe es einfacher, und auch sinnvoller DirectX zu lernen, obwohl es sich ständig aktuallisiert 
3. Weil es mehr Bücher zu DirectX gibt, und ich von OpenGL noch rein gar nichts weiß...;-) 

wenn du mir mindestens genauso gute gründe gibst um auf OpenGL zu wechseln, dann überlege ich es mir... aber vorerst bleib ich bei DirextX (9) 



> Und mach dir um Gottes Willen noch keine Gedanken über Charaktere!


also sollte ich deiner meinung nach erst eine vernünftige engine erstellen, und dann mit der Grafik anfangen? oder wie meinst du das?
aber wenn, dann müsste ich trotsdem wissen müssen wie man das macht.


----------



## Dudadida (26. Mai 2004)

Ich kann es dir aber trotzdem empfehlen, weil
1. ich im Gegensatz zu Direct3D nie Probleme damit hatte
2. OpenGL automatisch (ohne Patches und neue IDEs!) immer mitaktualisiert wird, durch die geniale Strukturierung über Extensions
3. x-mal mehr Sources im Netz vorhanden sind als zu Direct3D und du von Direct3D (und der meiner Meinung nach bescheuerten Architektur) sicher auch noch nicht wirklich viel weißt (nur ne Vermutung)

Anfangen kannst du womit auch immer. Wenn du halt sichtbare Resultate haben möchtest, dann fang mit der Grafik an (vorher würde ich auch nicht mit der Physik anfangen, die sollte nämlich sehr komform mit der Grafik arbeiten). Spielregeln sind aber genauso gut oder sogar besser, darüber sollte man sich vielleicht sowieso vorher Gedanken machen.


----------



## Herror (26. Mai 2004)

naja, ok...

aber für mich zählt, nicht dass es mir leichter fällt es zu programmieren, sondern dass es auf so vielen rechnern kompatibel ist, und da ist wohl Direct3D in führung.... und überhaupt.. ist directX nicht viel schöner als OpenGL?

und wie gesagt hatt DirectX vorteile in Eingabe und Sound.. oder?



> und du von Direct3D (und der meiner Meinung nach bescheuerten Architektur) sicher auch noch nicht wirklich viel weißt (nur ne Vermutung)



da hast du recht, aber von OpenGL weiß ich gar nichts, außer das es komplizierter das produkt anschließend zu benutzen....



also... am besten fang ich erst an de sprache zu verstehen *g* Die Grobe planung des spieles habe ich ja... ein freund kümmert sich über den Strategie und ich mich pber den RPG teil... dann werde ich die feinen kleinichkeiten planen, und dann werde ich planen wie ih programmiere und was ich dazu brauche...
ich glaube das ist am sinnvollsten...



aber ok... eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob das projeckt technisch überhaupt möglich ist.   vielen dank!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Mai 2004)

Ähm, sorry wenn ich dir jetzt den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen muss, aber vergiss es. Eine gut besetzte Spieleschmiede würde für solch ein Projekt Jahre brauchen - und da sitzen oft Leute mit jahr(zehnt)elanger Programmiererfahrung.

Fang am besten mit was einfacherem an, wie z.B. Pong, damit du erst mal den grundsätzlichen Aufbau einer Spielengine verstehst. Von 0 auf 100 geht bei der Programmierung von solch komplexen Anwendungen wie 3D-Spielen nun mal nicht innerhalb einer Zeitspanne kleiner 5-10 Jahren. Deshalb: Kleine, realistische Ziele setzen, um die Motivation nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Herror (27. Mai 2004)

höhö.. du hast mir keineswegs "den wind aus den Segeln genommen". Mir ist schon klar das ich das zur zeit nicht machen kann, und es in nächster zeit auch nicht machen werde... im moment habe ich nicht das nötige wissen, und die nötigen kenntnisse um solch ein spiel zu programmieren....

(ich binn ja nicht blöde)
es währe doch totaler schwachsinn sich sofort an so ein project zu wagen, ohne einmal ein einfaches windowsfenster auf den bildschirm bringen zu können *g*

ich werde dieses spiel in der zeit in der ich die sprache lerne perfecktonieren, denn ich möchte es zu einem großen projekt bringen...

aber bis dahin kann ich doch wenigstens mal nachfragen ob das überhaupt realisierbar ist. *g*


----------

